# Pomace Oil



## Karsha2148 (May 18, 2017)

Hi community have a question- what olive oil does everyone use when recipe states olive oil. Soap Queen states best one to use is pomace oil when recipe states 'olive oil'but is dark in colour so base colour is kind of yellow and would like a whiter soap base... but need to consider cost as well...:bunny:


----------



## Millie (May 18, 2017)

I use pomace when I don't mind the color, and 'pure' when I want a whiter base or more time to swirl


----------



## toxikon (May 18, 2017)

Whatever is cheapest! I usually get the "Great Value Pure Olive Oil" from Walmart. I don't like using dark OOs like EVOO because it darkens the soap.


----------



## Obsidian (May 18, 2017)

I use pomace and it doesn't make yellow soap, not even when used for castile


----------



## bumbleklutz (May 20, 2017)

Pomace for me as well.  

I can't justify the higher cost of EVOO or "Pure" olive oil for use in soap.  I tend to save those for food/cooking.  

I haven't had any problems with the color.  My standard soap formula comes out a creamy/light beige color.  Part of that IS the olive oil.  It's a nice golden color; but my palm oil and cocoa butter also contribute to the color.  The color is easy to cover with micas, or to whiten with TiO2. 

Some people claim that pomace traces faster than either EVOO or "Pure" olive oil, but I've never really done a comparison to say for sure that this is the case.  Maybe I'll have to sacrifice a cheap bottle of olive oil and do a side by side comparison on how quickly they trace.


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2017)

I don't make enough soap to order base oils online.  I buy the Daily Chef Olive Oil from Sam's.  It is a good, consistent product that does not give me any problems.


----------



## ibct1969 (May 20, 2017)

I am with toxikon.  I use only the Great Value "Pure" Olive Oil from Walmart.  It's so inexpensive and it works great.  I have used pomace before, that I ordered from Brambleberry and to me, there's no difference, so I stopped ordering it and paying the shipping costs for BB- at least for that item!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 21, 2017)

Karsha2148 said:


> Soap Queen states best one to use is pomace oil when recipe states 'olive oil'but is dark in colour so base colour is kind of yellow and would like a whiter soap base... but need to consider cost as well...


The reason Soap Queen recommends pomace is because it is higher in acidity, meaning, it is better for soapmaking -- vs EVOO which has the least acidity and is therefore better for eating. 

I just started buying the 35 lb "Cubetainer" from Soapers Choice. With shipping, it comes to $2.18 lb. I never thought I'd use that much olive oil in a year, but it was gone in 4 months! If I want a whiter base, I use 1 teaspoon PPO white kaolin clay.
HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 21, 2017)

I use olive oil (mixture of refined OO and EVOO).
It's quite cheap here in Australia when bought on sales and I tend not to use heaps in recipes  (15% tops).

Beautiful Australian EVOO only for cooking.

I was looking into trying pomace after reading some Soap queen posts just yesterday. 
I've been soaping for about 5-6 years now and would like to try few things I haven't so far.


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2017)

I have used olive pomace oil in my soap.  Some people think it accelerates traces.  So if you want a slow moving recipe, use regular olive oil or other liquid oils.


----------



## Millie (May 21, 2017)

Regarding trace, pomace olive oil is not bad to work with, and I use it more often because it is cheaper, and still manage to make some mighty fine swirls. But whenever I use 'pure' I'm amazed by how much working time I have. More time than I usually need.


----------



## Karsha2148 (May 22, 2017)

Thankyou all for your replies. Am new to soaping but am enjoying the experience. Nice to know why Soap Queen recommends Pomace and as I live in Sydney Australia have found Pomance Oil cheapest but will try others to see what happens with trace.


----------



## earlene (May 27, 2017)

Regarding pomace speeding trace:  Yes, in my experience it really really does.  Because of that, when I make Castile soap I prefer a 50:50 blend of regular OO and pomace.  So my recipe tends to be 50% pomace and 50% plain OO.  I made one yesterday and did not use my SB at all.  Only a whisk, and only had to stir a couple of minutes to get it to emulsion.  By the time I had colored and poured the first layer, and started on my second layer, the remaining batter was thickening up quite a bit.

For a fluid pour, the 50:50 ratio is probably not the best.  Next time I'll try it with a different ratio (like 25:75 perhaps) to keep it fluid longer.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 29, 2017)

I hope I can get an answer by asking here.  I just ordered a gallon of pomace OO.  So do I have to re-do all my recipes through soapcalc or can I just replace the regular OO with pomace?  Also, I have a bunch of light tasting OO that I am not using,  can I use that in soap as well, just the same as regular OO?


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> So do I have to re-do all my recipes through soapcalc or can I just replace the regular OO with pomace?  Also, I have a bunch of light tasting OO that I am not using,  can I use that in soap as well, just the same as regular OO?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 30, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Yes and yes.


Ditto and ditto. :mrgreen: Note: Olive Oil, "Pomace" is listed on SoapCalc.



dibbles said:


> Yes and yes.


Ditto and ditto.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 30, 2017)

Thank you Dibbles and Zany.  That is actually what I was afraid you were going to say    I did note that pomace had it's own listing but it was wishful thinking, at least I only use just a few recipes   so it won't be too big of a task!


----------



## dibbles (May 30, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you Dibbles and Zany.  That is actually what I was afraid you were going to say    I did note that pomace had it's own listing but it was wishful thinking, at least I only use just a few recipes   so it won't be too big of a task!



I guess the wording from your quote and my answer could be taken either way. I was replying that 'yes' you can just replace the pomace with the regular olive oil, and 'yes' you can use the light tasting olive oil in place of regular olive oil. I wouldn't think there is any need to recalculate - I've used all interchangeably. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 30, 2017)

oh, that is great news!  I thought I was going to have to re-do all my recipes.  Fantastic news!


----------



## Arthur Dent (May 30, 2017)

Why not recalculate one with the different oil and see how much different the numbers are?  Then you will know.


----------



## mommycarlson (May 31, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Why not recalculate one with the different oil and see how much different the numbers are?  Then you will know.



I think that's a great idea, I will do that!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

If you take a look at a lye calculator for regular OO and Pomace OO, you will see that the SAP value is so very close between the two, that your lye and water amounts are not going to change.

And the only other numbers than at different (but only by a change of one number) are Linolenic and Conditioning.

So personally, I don't think it is necessary to rework your recipes.  I would make a note of how it changes the way your recipe traces, however, as for me pomace traces very fast compared to plain OO.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you earlene, I actually did go and just input one recipe real quick and saw that nothing had significantly changed so I will not be re-doing my recipes.  But at least I know for sure.  Good idea about noting when I use pomace, that will be something I jot on my cards that I take notes on with each recipe.


----------

